# The sentence you would hate to hear from your spouse.



## 1978 (Jul 8, 2008)

My wife was sitting reading this website. It had a page of funny sentences you would hate to here from your doctor. That got me thinking, what sentence would you hate to hear from your spouse.

Example-

Sweetie, you know that project youhave been working on…......well…......


----------



## ropedog (Mar 26, 2008)

instead of one crib we wil be needing two.


----------



## teenagewoodworker (Jan 31, 2008)

get out!


----------



## odie (Nov 20, 2007)

Let's do something together.


----------



## ChicoWoodnut (Dec 15, 2007)

Did you forget to take out the garbage this morning?


----------



## offseid (Jan 16, 2008)

You don't mind if I park my car in here, do you?


----------



## sIKE (Feb 14, 2008)

Are you ever going to come out of the shop, and work on your Honey-Do list, its been months now?


----------



## bbqking (Mar 16, 2008)

Honey? I'm home!


----------



## tooldad (Mar 24, 2008)

that crib comment scares me. Twins run in my wife's family and she is due in May


----------



## xhandal (Oct 2, 2008)

I have twins tooldad. They are just over 1. Cate and Caleb. I wouldn't change it for the world. Be prepared to be tired my friend!


----------



## trifern (Feb 1, 2008)

You're not going to leave it like that are you?


----------



## kolwdwrkr (Jul 27, 2008)

I know I agreed to that color but now that I'm looking at it…...............


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

Promise you won't get mad when I tell you this.


----------



## matt1970 (Mar 28, 2007)

nice one odie…

"Remember that women's retreat I mentioned 6 months ago…its next weekend--I bought extra wipes and diapers cuz ruthie may need em."


----------



## kolwdwrkr (Jul 27, 2008)

you need to turn off that lumberjocks site right now and give me attention!!


----------



## kolwdwrkr (Jul 27, 2008)

my inlaws are coming this week, and they are staying here.


----------



## Greg3G (Mar 20, 2007)

Thats nice dear…what color are you going to paint it?


----------



## Greg3G (Mar 20, 2007)

Did you really need all those little stick pieces, I used them to start the fireplace.


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

You guys must have married the wrong woman, mine is perfect.


----------



## NY_Rocking_Chairs (Jul 20, 2008)

She comes home from shopping, bags hanging all over, car still full…

"Guess how much I saved today!"


----------



## rikkor (Oct 17, 2007)

"Wouldn't the sofa look better over there, and the TV over here?"


----------



## scarpenter002 (Sep 16, 2007)

Sweetie, you know that project youhave been working on……...well……...

I think I would like you to paint it white.

b.b.b.b.but….I used birds eye maple!!!


----------



## dennis (Aug 3, 2006)

I can't believe your forgot our anniversary!


----------



## odie (Nov 20, 2007)

This one is causing me to leave this weekend, Napaman:

"My sister is going to be staying with us this weekend."


----------



## NY_Rocking_Chairs (Jul 20, 2008)

"I want a new kitchen now!!!!"

We bought a new kitchen that weekend. To be fair it was our first house, major fixer-upper with massive insect infestation, etc.


----------



## SCOTSMAN (Aug 1, 2008)

No more tools right!!!!!


----------



## unknownwoodworker (Apr 5, 2008)

Your bag needs washing.


----------



## Kindlingmaker (Sep 29, 2008)

You can use the saw when I'm done…


----------



## Blake (Oct 17, 2007)

"Look… I painted it!"


----------



## Newton (Jun 29, 2008)

Let me show you what I found at the furniture store, I'm sure you could make it cheaper!


----------



## Çggghgyt (Jun 17, 2008)

"You're going to have to choose between me and your workshop!!"

I sure would miss her.


----------



## FlWoodRat (Sep 12, 2007)

You guys are killing me.. At least no ones wifey has said "My boy friend really likes your new table saw and wants to know if ok to use your tools next week while you are out of town'.

Are you crazy… no . stay out of the shop.


----------



## Aubster (May 16, 2007)

I've got this really good idea for the living room/backyard/office/bed room


----------



## Aubster (May 16, 2007)

I was watching HGTV today and …....


----------



## Aubster (May 16, 2007)

It shoudn't take to long.


----------



## Aubster (May 16, 2007)

I my mom bought a new thing today and need you to pick it up after work.


----------



## Boardman (Feb 7, 2008)

I'm back!

(ex-wife)


----------



## hObOmOnk (Feb 6, 2007)

The edge broke off your silly Japanese chisel when I was using it to pry rocks from my garden.


----------



## brianinpa (Mar 16, 2008)

"I want my car in the garage this winter."


----------



## ChicoWoodnut (Dec 15, 2007)

Pointing at new tool

"When did you get that?"

Unwrapping UPS box.

"What's this?"


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

hehe I'll add one for Rick:

"I was thinking…"


----------



## matt1970 (Mar 28, 2007)

Keep the tool in the woodshop.


----------



## christopheralan (Mar 19, 2008)

"Sure, honey, I'll hold your beer…"


----------



## christopheralan (Mar 19, 2008)

"Oh, okay. I'll just call my Dad to come and fix it…"


----------



## christopheralan (Mar 19, 2008)

"...well I needed it to open the can of paint!"


----------



## christopheralan (Mar 19, 2008)

"...well I bet my sister's husband could fix it…"


----------



## christopheralan (Mar 19, 2008)

"Wait. How does it go? Lefty loosey…No wait…."


----------



## christopheralan (Mar 19, 2008)

(Walking into the house…)

"Hey Chris, when I came in, I saw that the fuse box was opened, and one of the breakers must have tripped. I turned it back on. Aren't you proud of me?

Chris?

CHRIS?

CHRIS?!"


----------



## christopheralan (Mar 19, 2008)

"...well when I was in shop class…"


----------



## juniorjock (Feb 3, 2008)

"Well…... I took the time to figure out how much each of your projects cost each, compared to the tools you've bought in the past year, and right now, they're running around $300 each…...... ALL 10 OF THEM"


----------



## christopheralan (Mar 19, 2008)

"Look. The dog got sick, and it was everywhere. I was not about to use my good hoover vac to clean it up. That Festool-shop-vac-thingy was the next best thing."

"[email protected]#$%^&*"

"No! You can clean it out! Its your Festool-thingy…"


----------



## brianinpa (Mar 16, 2008)

I am going with you then next time you want to buy any tools.


----------



## brianinpa (Mar 16, 2008)

You can just use MDF.


----------



## lazyfiremaninTN (Jul 30, 2007)

I got this phone call tonight on the was home from picking up our son-

Her- "I think I broke my saw" 
Me- "what do you mean you broke you saw" 
Her- " I was cutting and it stopped, I let it cool down and then it came back on and it died again" 
Me- "Leave it alone, I will look at it when I get home" 
Her- "Ok, but I think I messed it up"

When I got home, it still won't come on, not even after hitting the fuse/reset on the scroll saw.

Arrrrggggg…...............


----------



## brianinpa (Mar 16, 2008)

"I don't care what you think, I want it painted this color."


----------



## DocK16 (Mar 18, 2007)

"Just knock that wall out."


----------



## tenontim (Feb 24, 2008)

"you know, I'm really liking this new chrome and acrylic furniture they've come out with."


----------



## cabinetmaster (Aug 28, 2008)

"That green color is too green…......I want to change to this green…..............ah no , this green…......"

guess what? I left it the first color green…...............heheheheheheh


----------



## cabinetmaster (Aug 28, 2008)

That lumberjocks site is addicting…...........get off now, you been on way too long…......


----------



## cabinetmaster (Aug 28, 2008)

Are you on lumberjocks again?


> ?


?


> ?


?


> ?


??


----------



## cabinetmaster (Aug 28, 2008)

Don't you go to the computer room tonight. I know you…......You'll be on lj's for hours…..........


----------



## ChicoWoodnut (Dec 15, 2007)

on her return from visiting Sister in Santa Barbara . . .

*Her* - What the h. . . did you do?

*Me* - Well you know that tile that fell out of the shower? Well I went to replace it and it's really hard to find that kind of tile, did you know that? and before I knew what was happening the whole bathroom was just studs. and. . .



BTW, I hope you like Maple


----------



## CoolDavion (Dec 6, 2007)

I bought you this "cool new tool" from QVC today.

*Note:* This actualy happend … we were moving in to our first house, and I need to paint the bedrooms. The tool was a big roller that you poured about a quart of paint into, and closed up.
The darn thing was very heavy, and had a low spot in the nap that left a line. I painted about 3 sq feet, and told her to retun it.


----------



## kolwdwrkr (Jul 27, 2008)

Scott good one!

" I figured you were to busy for new projects and we needed a place to put things so I picked this up from Target today and need you to put it together"


----------



## SCOTSMAN (Aug 1, 2008)

my brother in law said a 25 year sentence would be best sentence or his wife.Alistair


----------



## FlWoodRat (Sep 12, 2007)

Scotsman, along those line, about 7 years ago (around our 25th wedding anniversary), my dear Father In Law said to me "Bruce, if you had just taken the sentence instead of marrying my daughter, you would be out on good behavior by now." We both laughed. I love that man almost as much as his daughter.


----------



## matter (Jan 30, 2008)

You know, your son….well he wants to be your daughter.

I think that would top them all.

Happy Thanksgiving


----------



## matt1970 (Mar 28, 2007)

"I just grabbed the last Sierra Nevada…"


----------



## NedB (Aug 21, 2008)

I don't want Maple anymore… How about cherry?


----------



## Michael121 (Jun 30, 2008)

There is a craft show in November. Make some boxes.

I found a few cute little boxes in the thrift shop, carve something in them or spruce them up a bit and I'll put them in the craft show also.

So little time.


----------



## Michael121 (Jun 30, 2008)

Our neighbor needs help, her boyfriend is not handy and she needs a gate. And you know that roll of fence in the garage, she needs some of that, can you put that up also. And she bought some deadbolts can you install those for her, (she just bought that house in August) she wants to get that some before her party next Saturday.

Gee that gives me 6 days. along with the stuff I am doing already.


----------



## MacTownFish (Oct 10, 2008)

My mother loved that china hutch you made me so much, I told her you would make her one.


----------



## uutank (Jul 6, 2008)

"sweetie are you sure that's going to fit through the door?" ... had she not mentioned it when she did (while there was still plenty of time for easy corrections) it would have been 1 1/2 inches too big to go thru the shop doors …I knew that lasik surgery would pay off


----------



## roman (Sep 28, 2007)

speaking the "promise" of "death do us part" and living to the point where the promise becomes a "goal"

"Am I getting fat"


----------



## odie (Nov 20, 2007)

Roman,

It's " Do I look fatter in this?" (catch 22) Napaman, does anyone east of us know what a Sierra Nevada is?

The one thing she will never forget at Christmas (bless her for this one). " You said a man can never have too many clamps."


----------



## Critterman (Dec 20, 2007)

LOL, these are fantastic, but I have to give it to Ms Debbie as just about all the others can begin with_…." was just thinking and….."_


----------



## rob2 (Nov 27, 2007)

I want to redo the my studio.

remove TONs of scrapbocking stuff, remove a framed in closet, repaint room, new laminate floor, 3 book cases and 3 tables/desks later.

I'm mid way throiugh the bookcases.


----------



## mmh (Mar 17, 2008)

Is epoxy permanent?


----------



## mmh (Mar 17, 2008)

Can you stop buying wood for now?


----------



## Dadoo (Jun 23, 2007)

While you were at work, Mother moved in with us! We did it all ourselves! Well, all except the bed and dressers and heavy stuff. I told her that you could go get all that tonight. She's going to stay in the room all your tools are in so you'll have to move them out. Oh, and we put your beer cooler outside because we couldn't find any other place to put it. Mom thinks you drink too much anyhow. Mom really likes you. Aren't you just so excited?! Oh, and she'll need you to paint her room and add a closet and I think you could build an alcove for her potty chair to give her a little more privacy. I told her you'll dump the bucket before you go to work so she'll not have to. Oh, and she's brought her cats too. You'll need to make some litter boxes for them.

Where are you going with that hammer?


----------



## NY_Rocking_Chairs (Jul 20, 2008)

Actually happened:

Came home one day: "Look hon, mom and I cleaned out the new office and moved all your counter laminate material into the basement for you."

It had been sandwiched between 1/4" plywood leaning against the wall in the soon-to-be-office as it acclimated to the house. Moving it they each took an end (of 12' laminate) and manuevered it out into the yard, down through the bilco door and steps and leaned it against whatever wall they could, flat or not, they chipped almost every factory edge…


----------

